# Pupcorn



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I give kodie Pupcorn and I was curious if its okay to give to Kelsie.. shes only a puppy.. 

I need to find a good treat to give her to start using as a trainning reward. Any ideas? 

How about cheerios?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I give kodie Pupcorn and I was curious if its okay to give to Kelsie.. shes only a puppy..
> 
> I need to find a good treat to give her to start using as a trainning reward. Any ideas?
> 
> How about cheerios?[/B]




I sometimes give Mia pupcorn, but the pieces are kinda big so I break them in half. I also give my dogs cheerios, perfect treat for a puppy and they love em! I also buy puppy biscuits and break them in half.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I give Boo an occasional pupcorn,but they are too big for training treats unless you break them up.I used cherrios for training.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Cheerios!!! Every one of my pockets are full of cheerio dust!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey always seemed to choke alittle on the pupcorn, even when I broke it up. So I quit giving it to her. She loves Cheerios!







But her new treat is a different brand of dog food. She eats Chicken soup for the dog lover's soul but gets treats of the Beneful Healthy Harvest. She thinks she's getting a real treat!!







This was recommended by my vet.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I give them to both Daisy and Toby. I break them up in pieces though since they are so big and I don't like it when they get mushy and stick in their hair. I think the stuff smells terrible so I try not to breathe when I hand them out!







Daisy and Toby don't seem to mind though. I have both the cheese and the peanut butter flavor and they really seem to love it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Are you guys talking about "POPCORN" ?? Or is there a pupcorn for dogs?















I have been calling it popcorn for all these years..









Andrea~


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

It's called Pupcorn. It comes in a clear plastic container.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had a scary Pupcorn moment when Bella was smaller. I gave her a piece and off she went with it. Several minutes later I heard her in the other room crying. I ran in and found her with the entire piece stuck in her mouth. It was not easy to get out. Not to mention my mini heart attack and her freak out. I might try it again someday now that she's bigger. If you do give it, make sure you break it into tiny pieces cause I don't want you to go through the same thing.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I give kodie Pupcorn and I was curious if its okay to give to Kelsie.. shes only a puppy..
> 
> I need to find a good treat to give her to start using as a trainning reward. Any ideas?
> 
> How about cheerios?[/B]



You know what I think would be BEST and I wish I would of thought of this myself when Chulita was stil very small.......those GERBER FRUIT/VEGGIE PUFFS. I bought them about 1 month ago and they are great. They disolve almost instantly and there is NO NEED to worry about them chewing or choking on it.







 Chulita loves them...but then again I think if I fed this chick rocks she would eat that too. LOL


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bucky loves Pupcorn (by the way is is 4.99 at PetSmart but only 2.99 at Walmart). My vet always uses cheerios. Puts them on the exam table when he is going to give a shot to distract the dog. He said that is one of the best treats for them.


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

Well, thank you so much for this topic.







Now I know what to do with the boxes of Cheerios that my kids decided they didn't like anymore...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

We give Bella pupcorn only when we are eating people popcorn usually. Its so cute she thinks shes getting the same thing we are having. We have never had a problem with her choking on it. She chews it all up. The only problem is some gets stuck in her fur.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I give Pupcorn and they love it! I do agree that the pieces are big and I break them up. It is sooo funny though when the Pupcorn gets stuck around their mouths and they try sooo hard to get it.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I have never tried the Pupcorn. I use these freeze dried treats that come in little cubes. I take one cube, stick it in a ziplock bag and crush it with my heel or a hammer or something and I use the tiny pieces for training. he loves them, esp. the beef ones. And they last you forever if you just us a tiny bit at a time.

her they are: 
http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...8&iProductID=60


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I've never seen pupcorn. Can you give adult dogs popcorn??? Cheerios are a great idea.


----------

